# Caesar's Creek Musky Action



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

12-5-15




  








45" Caesar's Creek Musky




__
XUbassfishing


__
Dec 7, 2015











  








45" Caesar's Creek Musky




__
XUbassfishing


__
Dec 7, 2015







Got out for a few hours Saturday to musky fish CC and it was successful. Caught off a steep break in about 10-15 fow throwing a bulldawg. Fish measured in at 45".


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

NICE


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great musky! Really stout too! Great job! Congrats!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Most exellent!!


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Outstanding!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Great Catch! That's a Fat Fish. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Good job. I was out and blanked on Sat


----------

